
Loading iOS fonts dynamically - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2012/12/21/ios-dynamic-font-loading
======
MatthewPhillips
Probably the most important point of this article is to read the licenses on
fonts you buy. Here's the popular Pictos icon font license:
<http://pictos.cc/font-license>

> Use, or allowing anyone else to use any of the Assets to create
> pornographic, fraudulent, obscene, immoral, infringing, illegal, blasphemous
> or defamatory material.

Can't use Pictos on a porn site, apparently.

------
gburt
You have to store the key with the data. These contracts are silly. :(

~~~
smackfu
It only prevents casual piracy, where someone fairly non-technical opens the
bundle and copies the original file out.

Reverse-engineering the encryption is of course possible but much harder.

~~~
plorkyeran
Opening an iOS app bundle and copying a file out is already out of reach of a
non-technical person.

~~~
smackfu
True. But I am certainly technical enough to do it, while I have no chance of
breaking a coded decryption routine.

------
danabramov
Ouch. We implemented a JS font loader a-la Google Web Fonts because we thought
we can't load fonts in UIWebView other than via @font-face.

------
ef4
We need to keep repeating this basic fact to people who think this kind of
thing serves a purpose:

"Reducing the number of people" who can access your precious content without
your permission is stupid, because it only takes ONE person. He will readily
share it with the rest of the world -- and probably already has.

~~~
smackfu
OTOH, if people have to go through a trained technical person to pirate
something, that's a weak spot that can be attacked via DMCA or lawsuits.

------
duaneb
Speaking of loading fonts dynamically- the site looks absolutely atrocious
while loading (on Chrome, anyway). I reloaded the page multiple times before
it finished loading because I thought there was a rendering bug.

